# Marriott Owner Takes Hyatt Presentation



## remo (Nov 9, 2006)

We just took a presentation at the Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Florida. We use our Marriotts ( Mountainside and Ocean Pointe) during the winter to ski and golf in Florida. The Hyatt point system was very intriguing and their cost structure from the developer is about the same as buying resale for Marriott. Hyatt's ski locations are terrific while Florida is ok. Unless I'm missing something, it doesn't seem relevant as to which Hyatt I buy at so long as I want to use the points to reserve my weeks. During the presentation, the salesperson demonstrated the way an owner makes a reservation. I asked to make a reservation at the Aspen  and Beaver Creek Hyatt's. I was shocked to find that I would be able to make Jan and Feb reservations at both those locations. It seems that you don't have to make reservations a year in advance.

I guess my question is why not to buy Hyatt? What am I missing? Is the point system not good? From a resale point of view, is there a cost/point standard that buyers use? Any other input is appreciated. Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Janette (Nov 9, 2006)

We owned at Sunset Harbor in Key West and love Key West and the resort there. We also own three weeks with Marriott. Hyatt requires a separate II account for each week you own, thus we had two II accounts. Also, if you decide to put your week into II, you can not go back to your home resort. With Marriott you get first preference if you decide to go back to your resort and can get two consecutive weeks one year or two at the same time for family members. With the cost of the yearly II account and the high maintenance, Hyatt was the first timeshare that we sold. We think they have great properties but it just didn't work for us.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 9, 2006)

Hyatt doesn't have close to the number of timeshares as Marriott, but from what I've seen they are all very nice. I think it gets down to whether you think that getting a limited number of resorts for less money is worth it.  

One thing I would say from experience is that the Hyatts are way harder to come by than premium Marriotts when using II.


----------



## MLC (Nov 9, 2006)

Remo,

It is always a good idea not to put all your eggs in one basket.  I would recommend to buy a Hyatt, since you already have a Marriott.  It is hard to get confirmed into Hyatts via II with a Marriott week because normally Hyatt does not give inventory to II until the 4 month mark from check in dates.  That being said when you give a Hyatt week to II you can not go back to a Hyatt via II but you can use your Hyatt points to go to Hyatt within the Hyatt club and that is what I do all the time.  The Hyatt system is very difficult to understand but once you understand it, it works very well.  I own Marriott and Hyatt and I use them differently to my advantage.  Take care and good luck

Best Regards,

Marty


----------



## Kal (Nov 10, 2006)

Janette said:
			
		

> ...Hyatt requires a separate II account for each week you own, thus we had two II accounts. ...


 
When you own multiple Hyatt unit/weeks there is a line item fee ("Club Fee") in the annual MF for each unit.  This fee is about $115 for CY 2007 and includes the reservation system for Hyatt Vacation Club, Interval, and the Hyatt Hotel program.  I believe the Interval portion is about $60.

You do pay that $60 for each unit owned, thus for 2 units owned you pay $120 annually.  However you only have ONE Interval Account for your Hyatt properties.  Unfortunately you cannot comingle other non-Hyatt Interval resorts into that account.

That multiple charge for Interval is a real annoyance for many HVC members, but in the grand scheme of the annual MF if you own two HVC units, it's in the noise level.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 11, 2006)

Hyatt's sales centers now have on-line, real-time, reservation availability that HVC owners use.. I found Aspen and Tahoe Christmas weeks, which would be impossible to consider with Marriott. Sure, Marriott has more locations, but Hyatt points can get you into their resorts, or Westins. Even Four Seasons has come up on the radar on my Hyatt II website. Marriott is the McDonalds of the timeshare world - every corner, fairly consistant, big-box resorts. Hyatt on the other hand will give you some great botique locations where the Marriotts of the world would never consider due to the limited number of rooms. Why eat at McDonalds... when for a lower price point, more flexibility, and guaranteed use you can eat at a Ruth's Chris Steak House?


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyatt also has the advantage of ability to book 2,3, and 4 night stays. I always split my Hyatt usage up into multiple shorter stays. I use my Marriott and So. Cal resort for week stays. I like the combination approach.


----------



## Transit (Nov 12, 2006)

How far in advance can you book the shorter stays with Hyatt ?


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Nov 12, 2006)

There is no special restrictioin on when you can book shorter stays, except for Holiday weeks, where they won't break them up until about 3 months.

Another plug for Hyatt:  There newer properties are awesome, especially if you like the mountains.  The Hyatt Grand Aspen has one of the best locations in Aspen, and was just named on the 2006 Hot List by Conde Nast Traveller magazine as one of the best new hotels.  How many timeshares have you heard being named on the Conde Nast Hot List?

They are also building the Residences at the Park Hyatt Beaver Creek, which will also be an amazing part of the Hyatt there.


----------

